# Crookham Court Manor



## ExplorerAnt (Oct 11, 2014)

As everyone should know of this place by now as its been done a fair few times....

A little news about the place to start of with.
This place as everyone knows it has a lot of dark secrets, from child abuse and rape. With four of the staff and the owner of the school being charged with these offenses, the school was closed in 1989 and investigations was started. With the latest be charged in 2012.

As they was found guilty the school remain closed and was boarded up. Its been left ever since with just furniture being removed but not all the furniture. As you wonder around, you do wonder what stories the walls of the build has to say. (only if they could talk ay) From P.E rooms and science classes, work has been left unfinished and chemicals has been left in the chemical store room.

They are now looking to build homes on this property and surrounding land.

Here are a few of my pictures taken on a Sony Xperia Z3 with no light but torches (taken at night)

Crookham Court Manor (out buildings)

Think this was a gas supply for the science block...

DSC_0044 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Class room fallen into disrepair...

DSC_0042 by wallis_antony, on Flickr


DSC_0041 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

People wanted to leave their mark i guess...

DSC_0037 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Sealing of the science block...

DSC_0029 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Think he found something interesting...

DSC_0027 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Chemical Store in the science block...

DSC_0025 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Just some of the chemicals found in science...

DSC_0023 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Science classroom... 

DSC_0013 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Music class above science...

DSC_0020 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Outdoor store room...

DSC_0009 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Old extinguisher...

DSC_0005 by wallis_antony, on Flickr 

The swimming pool, aint seen use in over 20 years...

DSC_0091 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by wallis_antony, on Flickr



Crookham Court Manor (main building)

Looking for a way in...

DSC_0050 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Covers and pillows, no longer needed here...

DSC_0087 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Fridge im guessing...

DSC_0084 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

None of us wanted to venture down there as it was all caving in...

DSC_0082 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Now i dunno why church seating was in here but it went well with the pattern on the floor...

DSC_0076 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

The sky light on the main staircase, like how its been untouched by vandals and how the windows aint been smashed...

DSC_0073 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

All of us (none members)...

DSC_0070 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Main Staircase as it sits now...

DSC_0069 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Mirror, Mirror On the wall, who was the biggest pedophile of all four?...

DSC_0068 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Changing rooms...

DSC_0062 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

Guessing this was a utility room...

DSC_0059 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

No more school plays will be seen here...

DSC_0058 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

The boiler room...

DSC_0093 by wallis_antony, on Flickr

What ever u wanna make of these video's. (was it really that bad as news say?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ0BFo3MLtQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS30UWAXGlI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wJ1i7MOvEk

I'm unable to find the documentary that the BBC done as i would like to see. Just interested in the history.

As you may tell I'm new to taking picture of these places, as i usually just visit to see how thing stand now.
But still i think it ain't bad for a first post for someone who is new this this....


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2014)

That looked like a creepy crawl,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 12, 2014)

Its a shame to see that someone has smashed the mirror, it lasted so long! I checked this place out a month or two ago and it was fine. The stairs that you didn't want to go down lead to the gym in the basement but theres not much down there aside from some proper old school desks and a punchbag... Good report and pics!


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting.

I'm gutted that the Red Room Mirror has been smashed. I hope whoever did it gets 7 years' bad luck.


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 12, 2014)

Ditto the above comment.


----------



## hopehash (Oct 14, 2014)

Great pics love the 19th photo looks like something ina bad dream


----------



## LENNY147 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah that mirror is a real shame, in such a bad state now this place geez


----------



## sunny100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like an awesome place to explore!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 14, 2014)

Good first report . That mirror that is so sad to see


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 14, 2014)

Extremely gutted that mirror's been smashed. It was a gorgeous mirror and I hoped it'd be saved.

I HATE people.



sunny100 said:


> Looks like an awesome place to explore!


It _was_ an awesome place to explore...


----------



## chazman (Oct 15, 2014)

theres a facebook page. public. very interesting. its called "survivors of crookham court" a friend of mine was educated there in 87. good pics by the way


----------



## PCWOX (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks absolutely trashed now this place!


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 15, 2014)

It's got worse just in the last few months.


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree about the mirror, suited the room well and a real shame it was smashed. Yeah a very good explore and looking to go back the weekend to finish taking pictures as some of the none members was bein wimpy. So decided to call it short and visited the wire works in newbury, Don't go there as there is nothing left inside and they have removed the floors.  

Here's a picture i didnt share on here. Dunno why i like this one.

DSC_0086 by wallis_antony, on Flickr


----------

